
Analyse Asia #14: State of Northeast Asia and Taiwan with Catherine Shu - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/01/21/episode-14-state-north-east-asia-taiwan/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: atherine Shu (@catherineshu) from TechCrunch shares with us her
perspectives on the state of Northeast Asia (China, Taiwan, Korea, Japan &
Hong Kong) from interesting companies to startups. In the discussion, we
analysed the BAT (Baidu-Alibaba-Tencent) companies in China and the emerging
Xiaomi gearing to step out globally out of China. We also deep dived into the
startup and venture capital ecosystem in Taiwan and how the country is moving
upstream to be a force in hardware startups. Lastly, we take a quick run
through on the remaining countries in North East Asia.

